
Is Java “pass-by-reference” or “pass-by-value”? - CodeSheikh
https://stackoverflow.com/q/40480/745828
======
CodeSheikh
Spending my Saturday reading various answers with different perspectives on
the the genesis of the holy war between "is Java pass by reference" and "is
Java pass by value" proponents.

